# Deactivated



## vitor3242 (Dec 6, 2016)

Does anybody know a way to get reactivated after being rejected for too many cancelations?

I can pay for the service.

I drive in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil.

Rate was 4.78
Acceptance 80%
Cancelation 30%
Uber Black since august, 2015


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Why is your cancellation rate so high?


----------



## vitor3242 (Dec 6, 2016)

Because in brazil we have many dangerous areas where i dont GO with a black car, but uber doesn't care about our safety.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

How are you canceling? Is it that you don't accept the ping from PAX? I now cull all requests, don't accept PAX with a rating below 4.6 or 4.7. Car in shop for servicing, and missed a PAX with a 5.0 rating. Uber has a course called the 7X7, took me less than 10 minutes to watch about 13 videos, and take the test. There are some places I really don't want to go through, but sounds nothing like what you have to put up with. Low PAX rating = Low Driver rating.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

There is no way to return dude, sorry, I am sharing your faith. !


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

vitor3242 said:


> Does anybody know a way to get reactivated after being rejected for too many cancelations?
> 
> I can pay for the service.
> 
> ...


Send a bunch of emails to CSR that just says "reset driver account", eventually you may get one that offers a reactivation course.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

EX_ said:


> Send a bunch of emails to CSR that just says "reset driver account", eventually you may get one that offers a reactivation course.


This only works with low ratings. Not cancellations


----------

